# Anyone have a Kindle Paperwhite?



## debbie in seattle (Nov 10, 2016)

Thinking on buying one.   Good?  Bad?    Only negative is not backlight for night reading.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 10, 2016)

I recently bought the basic model (the $80 one) and am delighted with it as a replacement for an earlier model. I decided against the Paperwhite after comparing the features and what you get for the price.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 10, 2016)

I have a Paperwhite. It has a light for night reading, but it is already lit enough that I usually don't need it to read in the dark.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Nov 10, 2016)

No, I'm not planning to buy one, don't need to because you can buy books from Amazon and download a free Kindle Cloud Reader and all your books are kept in the Amazon cloud always available to you on any machine. I prefer reading on my 10.9" Google Chromebook. It's only slightly more expensive than a Kindle Paperwhite but much more versatile in that it is a computer that I can do everything I want to do and use as a reader too. Yes it is backlit. Right now I have a shopping site open in one tab, this message board on another tab, an eBook on a Kindle tab, and my Google photos on another tab. Very convenient I think.

Another advantage I think is that I can also buy books from Google Play, Smashwords, Kobo, and other eBook stores. I don't think you can do that with the Kindle Paperwhite.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 11, 2016)

One of the biggest advantages for me about the basic Kindle is the non-glare screen and no backlight, which for many people, like me, can disrupt the ability to fall asleep easily. I used to read books on my iPad, and even using the feature to change the backlight tint to a warmer hue, it was a problem. The Kindle resolved all that for me.

There are lots of articles about this, but here's one: http://www.webmd.com/sleep-disorders/news/20141222/tablets-and-e-readers-may-disrupt-your-sleep#1


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 28, 2021)

I have been reading with my regular Kindle Fire for some years now, and I really like it for reading a regular book (such as a novel), which does not have any charts, graphs, or pictures of anything.  
When I am reading something that I need to see illustrations, then I use the iPad instead, because it is much easier to enlarge the illustration and see what they are showing me with it. 
Because I have my iPads,and iPhone, I never actually use the Kindle Fire as a tablet, even though it is functional for that, just like any other tablet. 

I was browsing the Kindles on Amazon (someone mentioned they might be going on sale), and was looking at the dedicated e-readers, the Paperwhite and the Oasis.  
The Oasis (for me) is way too expensive, (around $250) and not necessary; but the Paperwhite is fairly affordable and has good resolution for reading, plus has a light for reading in the dark.
  I do not usually read in the dark, but it is nice to know that is possible. The battery lasts much longer than the Kindle Fire battery, and would only need charging once every 1-2 weeks instead of every day like the Fire tablet. 

When I found one that was $129, and amazon lets you make payments, I was interested, and then I read that if you have Kindle Unlimited (which I do have), it was under half price (about $64 altogether), that was enough for me to decide I needed a new Kindle Paperwhite. 
It should be here tomorrow, and I am looking forward to trying it out. 
Naturally, I will still use the iPad for anything with illustrations, but for recreational reading, the Paperwhite should be perfect. 

Here is a neat little comparison video that goes over some of the benefits and drawbacks of reading on the Kindle, iPad, and paper books.


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

Yes I have the Kindle Paperwhite..had it a few years now.

Initially I wanted the Kindle Fire, but I was told it wasn't so easy to read on that in the sunshine or at night so I got the paperwhite.

No complaints about it so far.. I use it always on holiday.. and many nights reading in bed...







Like  HFL...I also use my Ipad when I need to see something a lot bigger....


----------



## Nathan (May 28, 2021)

Timetrvlr said:


> No, I'm not planning to buy one, don't need to because you can buy books from Amazon and download a free Kindle Cloud Reader and all your books are kept in the Amazon cloud always available to you on any machine. I prefer reading on my 10.9" Google Chromebook. *It's only slightly more expensive than a Kindle Paperwhite but much more versatile in that it is a computer that I can do everything I want to do and use as a reader too.*


I use the Kindle app on my 8 year old iPad mini, works just as good(I would say better) as the Kindle Paperwhite.


----------



## Pecos (May 28, 2021)

My wife and I both have Kindle Paperwhites and enjoy them quite a bit. They are much lighter that our iPad, and under conditions of glare are easier to read. Those batteries hold a charge for a very long time. I also find that those available fonts make reading much easier.


----------



## officerripley (May 28, 2021)

I too love my Kindle Paperwhite. Only thing: None of the e-books available through our county library will work on it, only the Kindle Fire (I think) or the iPad or some other tablet. But I read the last e-book I got from the library on my laptop, so that wasn't too bad.


----------

